# Cleaning coils



## Robyn D'Oliveira (26/9/18)

Hi there, for some reason I have been collecting all my old coils and doing research on how to clean them as well as considering buying one of those cleaning machines. I've gone on YouTube.....tried all the tricks. The other day I decided to put all my old coils in a sock....then into another sock...put it into a bag...closed the bag up and washed it all on a cold cycle on my washing machine....the result....beautifully clean and sparkly coils that work like a charm . Thought I would pass this on, maybe its not new info...but had never heard of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/18)

Very interesting. Are you talking about coils you wrapped yourself or commercial coil units? If the latter, which ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/9/18)

Wouldn't it have a soapy taste to it?


----------



## SarChasm (26/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Wouldn't it have a soapy taste to it?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (26/9/18)

Nothing like a fresh soap taste when you start vaping a new juice........mmmmm........yummy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (26/9/18)

Is this a new take on vaping tide pods




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Is this a new take on vaping tide pods
> View attachment 146484
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? 

Apart from all the jokes, @Robyn D'Oliveira - I was genuinely asking  But it also occurred to me that you ran it through a cycle with no soap added.


----------



## vicTor (26/9/18)

I'm also keen to know what coils exactly


----------



## Chanelr (26/9/18)

Same here, would like to know what coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

More info please


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Nothing like a fresh soap taste when you start vaping a new juice........mmmmm........yummy.



Well will definitely be better than Japanese cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/18)

Robyn D'Oliveira said:


> Hi there, for some reason I have been collecting all my old coils and doing research on how to clean them as well as considering buying one of those cleaning machines. I've gone on YouTube.....tried all the tricks. The other day I decided to put all my old coils in a sock....then into another sock...put it into a bag...closed the bag up and washed it all on a cold cycle on my washing machine....the result....beautifully clean and sparkly coils that work like a charm . Thought I would pass this on, maybe its not new info...but had never heard of it.



Very interesting and thanks for sharing @Robyn D'Oliveira 
Also keen to hear if they were rebuildables or commercial. I assume rebuildables because you say they were clean and sparkly - not sure how easily you would have seen that if they were commercial coils, sometimes you cant see the coil itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (27/9/18)

No detergent was used or harmed in this experiment...commercial...the bright and shiny was on the outside...the cotton is clean and white on the inside...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/9/18)

Robyn D'Oliveira said:


> No detergent was used or harmed in this experiment...commercial...the bright and shiny was on the outside...the cotton is clean and white on the inside...


Were the socks clean too?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (27/9/18)

They were mostly Smok coils and the JustI Eleaf coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (27/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Were the socks clean too?


----------



## Robyn D'Oliveira (27/9/18)

Very!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (27/9/18)

puts a new perspective on smoking RY4 and being told it smells like old socks...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NVee (27/9/18)

Here's a cool take on cleaning those subohm coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

